# Chestnut Woodpecker



## randyphotoforum (Aug 2, 2018)

Costa Rica

D500 + 200-500 at 500, , 1/800 at f/5.6, ISO 1400


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 2, 2018)

Great shot, first time I've seen one of these.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 2, 2018)

Beautiful bird!


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 2, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Great shot, first time I've seen one of these.


I agree completely.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 2, 2018)

Excellent shot, a new one on me too..............


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 2, 2018)

Wonderful shot of a new bird for me also. Thanks for sharing this one with us.


----------



## RowdyRay (Aug 2, 2018)

Never seen one before. Awesome shot.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 2, 2018)

Beautiful bird and beautiful photography.


----------



## DavidCohen (Feb 18, 2019)

randyphotoforum said:


> Costa Rica
> 
> D500 + 200-500 at 500, , 1/800 at f/5.6, ISO 1400



It's so beautiful!


----------



## danielcrawfo30 (Feb 23, 2021)

randyphotoforum said:


> Costa Rica
> 
> D500 + 200-500 at 500, , 1/800 at f/5.6, ISO 1400


we have them in a local zoo. the colors are exacly like in the photo! Great work


----------



## Space Face (Feb 23, 2021)

Stunning bird.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 23, 2021)

Beautiful image and bird, good work.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 23, 2021)

chimining3 said:


> Mining companyOur two Mining branch warehouses are located in the Netherlands and Hong Kong depending on the models ordered, your order will be shipped from one of these two logistics centres.
> 
> 
> Innosilicon A10 pro 6G
> ...


----------



## RVT1K (Feb 23, 2021)

That is a very, very cool looking bird!


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Feb 23, 2021)

Really nice


----------

